

Programming and programming languages (Alan Kay) - johkra
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/rn2010001_programm.pdf

======
johkra
Every time I see a presentation given in SmallTalk, I'm deeply impressed and I
feel so useless working on my web applications when even Children can use
etoys to create amazing things like the ant simulator.

And seeing OMeta or similar systems makes me never want to touch e.g. Java
again, where useless getters and setters alone take more LOC than the whole
implementation of OMeta.

But: Today's browsers offer us a similar graphical environment we can easily
modify with code and for instance knockout.js allows me to write impressively
little code to achieve what I want. I'm looking forward to what people will do
with the web while I try to understand what people started more than 30 years
ago.

~~~
cma
I get the opposite feelings every time I see a presentation 'given' in
'scribd'.

